# Seperate scaled outputs for stream & record in video settings



## MrWHYz (Aug 9, 2018)

so i stream but also record but i only have one scaled output option for both streaming and recording. for my stream i prefer 720p60 (scaled output) downscale with 32 Sample encode for sharper lines so my viewers get a better quality picture on they're end but when i record this way the video is recorded in 720 even though i have the recording options set to re-scale to 1080 for better quality picture when i edit video (tru 1080 HD) but the only way i can get tru 1080 is by setting the output scaled resolution to 1080 in video settings which will degrade image quality on the viewers end

im suggesting separate scaled output options inside the video settings for recording and streaming to make encoding options more versatile and accurate

thanx for taking the time have  good one


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 14, 2018)

You can already scale the outputs individually when in Advanced Output Mode (the checkbox labeled "Rescale Output").  Keep in mind that this kind of scaling is not as efficient as scaling done in the Video Settings (OBS Settings > Video), so it may produce additional system load.


----------



## MrWHYz (Aug 27, 2018)

thanx for your reply i am aware of the information you have given 

when setting a scaled output to 720 in video settings then in advanced setting doing the recale option back to 1080 does in fact work but the video quality for the recording is not TRU 1080 quality 

I feel that the rescale option is not as efficient as the video setting area like you said in your post, so i think it would be better to have seperate options for recording and streaming output. it will still have to have "BASE CANVAS" set for both options, and with this i think it could eliminate the need for the rescale checkbox in the advanced settings 

once again thanx for reading


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 27, 2018)

MrWHYz said:


> when setting a scaled output to 720 in video settings then in advanced setting doing the recale option back to 1080 does in fact work but the video quality for the recording is not TRU 1080 quality


This is backwards.  You should not downscale and then upscale.  If you must record and stream at different sizes, you should rescale _once_ in the Advanced Output Mode's encoder settings.

If you want to record at 1920x1080 and stream at 1280x720, you would set your global Output Resolution to 1920x1080 in OBS Settings > Video.  Then, enable "Rescale Output" in OBS Settings > Outputs > Streaming and set the resolution _there_ to 1280x720.


----------



## MrWHYz (Aug 29, 2018)

{/QUOTE]If you want to record at 1920x1080 and stream at 1280x720, you would set your global Output Resolution to 1920x1080 in OBS Settings > Video.  Then, enable "Rescale Output" in OBS Settings > Outputs > Streaming and set the resolution _there_ to 1280x720.[/QUOTE]

does the "Downscale Filter" inside video settings apply to the "rescale output" in stream settings?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 30, 2018)

MrWHYz said:


> does the "Downscale Filter" inside video settings apply to the "rescale output" in stream settings?


Yes.

The downscale filter in Video Settings happens before the video output reaches the encoder.  Rescale Output is done by the encoder.  The extremely simple breakdown of the order of operations is basically this.
Render > Encode > Output

Render is:
Base (Canvas) Resolution > Draw Scene Items > Output (Scaled) Resolution

Encode is basically:
Rescale Output > Encode Data

Output is either write to file or write data to stream and send data.


----------



## MrWHYz (Aug 31, 2018)

ok great i see this is in fact working

curiosity has struck and i wonder if one way or the other is more effective/efficient at producing a smoother quality video for the stream end (the viewers experience)

if any findings i will refer back to this post
#testingtesting


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 31, 2018)

Scaling in video settings is always a more efficient use of system resources.


----------

